
Free and open source webapp to keep yourself up to date with new vulnerabilities - bsukhinin
https://nvdfeed.netlify.app
======
bsukhinin
There are a lot of different services providing vulnerability feeds. Some of
them are for automated consumption, others overwhelm you with filters, queries
and analytics, and the rest are paid. I was looking for a simple service to
browse through recent vulnerabilities, like Twitter CVEnew channel, but with
severity scores and affected products.

Being unable to find a service that suits my needs, I've wrote one and decided
to make it free and open source. No registration required, works well on
mobile and desktop, updated hourly from NVD modified feed.

Source code is available on GitHub:
[https://github.com/sukhinin/nvdfeed](https://github.com/sukhinin/nvdfeed).

Feedback is welcome!

